# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle  ازالة قفل ال FRP لجهاز سامسونغ A510F

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم
في البدء نمفلش الجهاز بالفلاشة الكومبنيشن  COMBINATION_FAC_FA51_A510FXXU4AQC1_FAC_CL9213193_Q B12832200_REV00_user_mid_noship.tar.md5 
ونشغل الجهاز ونفعل usb debug ثم نفلش الجهاز بالفلاشة الاعتيادية  A510FXXU4BQC2_A510FOJV4BQC2_MID\A510FXXU4BQC2_A510FOJV4BQC2_A510FXXU4BQC3_HOME.tar.md5 
سيتفعل لديك ال ADB 
من واجهة البوكس نختار الموديل ونعمل قراءة لل INFO
ثم نعمل RESET FRP WITH ADB
سننتقل للتطبيقات من هنالك نفعل OEM UNLOCK ثم نعمل ظبط مصنع
وكل شئ تمام   

> Scanning devices ... 1 found

  

> dev[1] Manufactory: SAMSUNG Model: SM-A510F Hardware: SAMSUNGEXYNOS7580 Mode: normal ----------------------------------------------------- Download: Press Vol Dn + Home + Power   UART Cable Resistor: 523 K ReadCodes/Unlock/Repair: Cables: MicroUART Interface: Auto, Change UART when request   Read Info/Flashing/UserLock/Backup: Cables: MicroUSB Interface: Auto   Checking environment ...  System Info Display ID: MMB29K System Ver: 6.0.1 REL API Level: 23 Incremental: A510FXXU4BQC2 Model: SM-A510F Brand: samsung Device: a5xelte Platform: exynos5 Language:  Rigion:    Device Info SerialNumber: 3300407fc782a3ef Hardware: samsungexynos7580 Model: a5xelte PDA Version: A510FXXU4BQC2 Phone Version: A510FXXU4BQC3 Bootloader ver: A510FXXU4BQC2 Ril HW ID:MP 0.000 Sales Code: MID Model ID: QB5965248 Get Bluetooth info failed WiFi MAC: 84:b5:41:49:7d:98 WiFi interface:  WiFi state: SCANNING Root Access: No root   Time used : 7.8 s   Prepare environment ...  Start unlock ... done Go "Backup and reset" menu, do "Factory data reset" to complete unlock!

----------

